# Activated Charcoal in gravel?



## Gordonrichards

Newbie question here. I know I have carbon in my filter, but would adding any to my gravel help my tank in any way, shape or form? I vac it up weekly and do a 20% water change, as well as a 1/2 a gallon or so every 2-3 days due to food not being eaten by my lazy cherry shrimp. None dead in a month and a half so I guess I'm doing something right. If only they start breeding soon...


----------



## Newt

You really dont need carbon anywhere in a planted tank.

Once all the pores are filled by adsorption it will no longer be useful and may even leach out unwanted material.


----------



## Supercoley1

A lot of aquascapers/planted tank people purposefully add carbon into the substrate / filter.

Yes if you use activated carbon in your filter then it adsborbs for a while and then is exhausted at which point it becomes high surface area bi media but it also will be a minor carbon source.

Also adding Leonardite or similar into the substrate means there is a long lasting source of carbon for the plants.

I use both of the above alongside CO2 injection.

Therefore my opinion would be go for it. Will only benefit you in the long run.

AC


----------



## AaronT

Adding carbon to the bottom of the tank before adding the substrate is a good way to start colonizing bacteria in the substrate. Apart from that the chemical removal qualities don't last long so doing it for that reason won't work well.


----------



## Newt

Supercoley1 said:


> ......... at which point it becomes high surface area bi media but it also will be a minor carbon source.


Why would activated carbon be any different than 'normal' substrate as a surface area for nitrifying bacteria? The pores arent available for colonization as the bacteria are measured in millionths of a meter and the pores in billionths of a meter. So you only have the surface area.

Activated carbon is insolubile in water so unless the plants' roots are able to extract it I cant see how it is available to the plants as a source of carbon.

Personally, I just dont see the justification of the $$$$ for activated carbon in a planted tank.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl

Also carbon will oxidize eventually. This will create alkaline elements, causing pH to rise.


----------



## Supercoley1

If you read the sentence you have quote the end of it starts 'If you add activated carbon to the FILTER'. There is no mention of surface area for the substrate  .

The carbon I have under my substrate is Leonardite.

These are a couple of quotes from barrreport by TB on it as I have no idea about the science side you are talking about. It's been under the substrate in mine since September 2007 and Ph has not risen!!!

_The bacteria that break the waste down need a source of carbon as an electron donor besides the elements in the waste. Like us, they need their carbs as well. As these bacteria break the carbon and waste down, they consume O2._

_Leonardite is great, it last a very long time, adds a slow release form of carbon, matches the gravel's color, sinks easily poses no issues if you disturb and uproot plants. You should always add fresh mulm to any new tank. Add some form of carbon as well, pre soaked/boiled soil, pre soaked peat, leonardite._

I took the advice back then and am not seeing Ph rises so can't see the problem  If a filter is upplied with Carbon and it is already in the filter when the question is asked then why not use it rather than buy something different. Even if it hasn't been in yet, it won't last long and from my recent experiences it doesn't remove ferts half as much as people suggest.

I added mine to remove meds after a bout of parasitic problems with my breeding corys (they have since rewarded me with a spawn resulting in 120 wrigglers  5 days old today) Then I left it in there. I have only dosed the same as previously with the ferts but no algae or defficiency probems

anyway. theres the info. You can believe or not but thats what I followed and it seems to work for me just as suggested 

AC


----------



## Gordonrichards

Thanks for the information folks, I'll be dropping out now to enjoy my shrimps!


----------

